# Holes in plant leaves????



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

I use the Estimated index dosing and just wondered why some of my leaves have strange holes in them???
they dont look like they have been eaten but just wanted to ask the question
ill post a pic too
the leaves are in the bottom portion of the photo
thanks everyone 

http://s16.postimg.org/t56po1t0l/photo.jpg


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

it's a nutritional deficiency of some sort. What do you do for ferts? what is your lighting and tank size?


----------



## J105 (Jun 11, 2013)

There not get the right amount of nutrition or there is something wrong with your water. It is recommend that you put your light on 8-12 per day and if your check your water regular with a water test kit like API.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I found these on google when I was having plant issues
http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr121/CRSFan/PlantDeficiencyDiagram.jpg
http://www.aquascapist.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/CommonSigns_PlantDeficiencies.jpg


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

Manafel said:


> it's a nutritional deficiency of some sort. What do you do for ferts? what is your lighting and tank size?


i dose

Potassium Nitrate KNO3
Potassium Phosphate KH2PO4
Magnesium Sulphate MgSO4

on 4 days and alternate with trace elements on other days

also my tank is 12 gallons and 2 watts per gallon lighting also florabase and sand substrate


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

Manafel said:


> it's a nutritional deficiency of some sort. What do you do for ferts? what is your lighting and tank size?


2 watts per gallon of lighting in a 12 gallon tank
i dose the Estimated index way
which combines the 3 macro ingredients of
Potassium Nitrate KNO3
Potassium Phosphate KH2PO4
Magnesium Sulphate MgSO4
for 3 days EG monday wednesday friday

then micro ingredients of
trace elements

I put each macro and micro into a bottle and then add 500ml of water and dose 10ml of each on separate days (this is the aquariumplantfood. co.uk way

here is another pic to help
http://s16.postimg.org/5ebc1cryt/photo_12.jpg
(middle ish of picture and bottom of plant)
see browning and holes in leaves????
HELP! lol


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

J105 said:


> There not get the right amount of nutrition or there is something wrong with your water. It is recommend that you put your light on 8-12 per day and if your check your water regular with a water test kit like API.


saying that i have the master api kit on order 
before i used test strips which worked ok in the past but master kit will be better


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You mention your dosing schedule ,but what is your water change schedule.Many dose once a week ,after they make a 50% + waterchange.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You mention your dosing schedule ,but what is your water change schedule.Many dose once a week ,after they make a 50% + waterchange.


yes on a sunday i do a 40-50% water change
then start dosing macro on the monday
this is what i was instructed to do


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You mention your dosing schedule ,but what is your water change schedule.Many dose once a week ,after they make a 50% + waterchange.


how do you calculate the one off weekly dosing ??
i may look into that as that is a lot less hassle obviously


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

also could overdosing cause this as i put 20ml instead of 10ml of macro in by accident last monday ?


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

Also PH is 7.2 
ammonia is 0.25ppm or less (api test chart its closer to yellow than light green but there is a hint of it)
nitrate is 10.0ppm
nitrite is 0ppm


----------

